# Camping near Belfast



## SineadandTony (Jul 22, 2009)

Sinead and I are thinking of attending the Holiday and Motorhome Show in Belfast on the weekend of 21st/23rd January. Just wondered if anyone knows of a year round site or safe wild camping spot near Belfast that would be convenient for the show. Thanks


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There are two Aires just north of Belfast. One at Carrickfergus and one at Whitehead. I am pretty sure neither have electricity but both are in seaside car parks and have water and waste disposal. You could ring Carrickfergus Council just to check they they are usable, it's possible the water is off due to the cold weather. Sorry I can't help with sites I don't use them, Alan.


----------



## fitzgill (Dec 23, 2008)

*camping near Belfast*

Try the council run campsite which is opposite dundonald ice bowl complex. only a couple of miles from Kings Hall (location of show). If you cannot find any info on the internet, pm me and I will assist.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I wonder if you can stay at the venue, maybe a phone call. I would not expect facilities there though, Alan.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Sineadandtony.

the site at the ice bowl (castlereagh council) is closed over the winter according to their website.

I would be dubious of the carrickfergus aire as an overnight stop, have no knowledge of the whitehead aire, but it is more like a small village and possibly quieter. it is likely to be near a rail connection to belfast and on to balmoral halt. but 20m north of belfast which adds to your journey.

there is a good site at Tollymore forest park, near newcastle (about 30m from belfast) and worth a longer visit as the site is on the edge of the mourne mountains. cost is about £11.50 with ehu. open all year.

We are in downpatrick (about 25 miles from belfast) our unit is about 7mt long and 3.5 high. turning in our drive/yard can be a bit tight. but if you are stuck pm me and we could perhaps help.

Davy


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

The Northern Ireland Branch of the Motorcaravn Club normally have a rally on site over the weekend of the Show. It may worth talking to the club secretary. You may be welcome as a visitor.

The northern Ireland Secretary can be contacted at [email protected]


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

Tony, yes the ni branch of the Mcc have a rally at it and I'm sure you could stay at the kings hall, alternatively u can park at ours 25 mins from Belfast, water elec etc


----------



## SineadandTony (Jul 22, 2009)

Just a quick note to thank everybody for their help and to say I was in contact with Anne Grant and her club have a rally and she told us we are very welcome.. Thanks people and I'll put a post up here after the show.


----------

